# Bleaching plastic cutting boards



## cmayna (May 13, 2018)

A couple of my big white plastic cutting boards are looking pretty fugly after a few months of fish gut stains applications.  Does anyone have a good method of bleaching them?


----------



## Dawg Dude (May 13, 2018)

Great Post! I have tried everything I can think of and no luck. I just buy cheap ones and throw them away. I would like a better solution also.


----------



## motocrash (May 13, 2018)

Vinegar and baking soda,give it a scrub.Clean with pure vinegar after each use thereafter.
The classic science experiment volcano.


----------



## dcecil (May 13, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Vinegar and baking soda,give it a scrub.Clean with pure vinegar after each use thereafter.
> The classic science experiment volcano.


Good to know.


----------



## cmayna (May 13, 2018)

Good to know.  Oh and BTW, The board I want to clean better is too big for the dish washer, yet almost too small for our typical Salmon filets.  LOL


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 13, 2018)

cmayna said:


> Good to know.  Oh and BTW, The board I want to clean better is too big for the dish washer, yet almost too small for our typical Salmon filets.  LOL



Well Craig, we all have our crosses to bear.  LOL
Gary


----------



## mosparky (May 14, 2018)

Back in the day, before we were banned from using bleach (political reasons with supply company) we would cover the meat tables with meat coats. Spread out so there were no wrinkles, just one solid sheet of fabric covering the block. Then soak with bleach. Smooth it out so there were no air bubbles. Let it sit/soak for a couple hours. Remove coats and wash blocks. They came out scary white. Coats are nothing special, just white single layer poly blend of some sort. The layer of cloth kept the bleach from drying out before it's work was done.


----------



## cmayna (May 14, 2018)

Another great idea.  So if I carefully snip off some bed sheet material (from wife's side of the bed of course)....


----------



## foamheart (May 14, 2018)

I got this from my Pop, he always used table salt and bleach and a scrub brush. Thats a white plastic stiff bristle brush. Throw on some clorox, pour on a bunch of table salt and scrub it good. Clorox is a salt and between the salt and the salt the ph is so wild no bacteria can live. And it makes it look pretty too. Always did that before and after a butchering. 

One of dem things like sharpening knives, don'tcha know.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 14, 2018)

Clorox Cleanup or Clorox kitchen cleaner. The General Purpose Clorox is good for the kitchen too.
Spray it down and let it sit... Rinse.

The stuff is kind of spendy to buy, and I use it a lot for sanitizing just about everything in my kitchen. I have started making my own and refilling the bottle. Its a mix of Bleach, TSP, and antibacterial detergent and water.


----------



## johnmeyer (May 14, 2018)

My wife and I do two different things.

1. For normal plastic cutting boards, we bought a really nice spray bottle:

Plastic Spray Bottles 22oz Leak Proof with Commercial Grade Trigger Sprayer

We filled a bottle with bleach, spray it on the cutting board and let it sit for 10-15 minutes. Rinse, then wash the board. Stain gone, germs gone.

2. My wife loves these really thing flexible "cutting sheets:"

Thin Clear Flexible Cutting Board Chopping Mat

They are so thin that stuff doesn't get "into" them, and they don't stain. She often puts them on top of a regular cutting board, in order to make sure the counter doesn't get cut. Their flexibility also lets you use them for other things, like rolling into a cone and using it as a funnel.

We use them a little like you use parchment paper when baking.


----------

